# Can I use an old wood stove as a smoker?



## kazer (Jun 7, 2010)

My Uncle gave me a 2ft long by 15.5in wide by 1ft tall used wood stove, with the chimney.

is it possible to smoke meat in it?

Maybe stuff the chimney with wood chips and use the front door vent to regulate temp?

I also have an old weber kettle grill, maybe integrate the two together some how?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 7, 2010)

Kazer, yes , it would do well as a cold smoker(Cheese,some cured meats,etc.)and keep the kettle for grilling.You might also design a cabinet on top of the stove to hold meat racks and regulate with the stove intake(or door),finish it with a worthy thermometer and start cooking!

It should be heavy enough to last a long time.

Oh, and stop by the 'Roll Call' and introduce yourself... Tell about you and your stuff.

Have fun and,


----------



## cliffcarter (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes you can. This guy made a vertical smoker out of an old Franklin stove, click on "Franken Smoker" at the bottom of the first post in this link, the other is called "Bride of Franken Smoker" and it uses a small wood stove as a firebox for a horizontal drum.

http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=39718


----------

